# Eclipse löscht meine Dateien



## Tolotos (2. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich über den Windows Explorer, in meinem Projekt Ordner ein Verzeichniss anlege, z.b. bin/pictures.
Und dort dann Bilder reinlege wo ich dann später in mein Programm einbinde, verschwinden sie dann nach einiger Zeit.
Meistens ein Tag später. Oder wenn ich "Clean" mache dann verschwinden sie auf jeden Fall.

Wie kann ich solche Dateien in mein Projekt einbinden?
Soll das mit NEW->ADD->FILE funktionieren.
Irgendwie klappt das nicht richtig.

Gruß Tolotos


----------



## mvitz (2. Mrz 2009)

bin wird von Eclipse verwaltet, dort kommt z.B. alles compilierte rein.

Du kannst einfach einen zweiten "Source-Folder" erstellen z.B. mit dem Name "resourcen" und dort alle Bilder reintun. Eclipse kopiert sie dann von dort bei einem build automatisch in den bin ordner. (Kannst in dem folder dann auch mit packages arbeiten)


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2009)

Du solltest übrigens generell niemals den Workspace von ausserhalb Eclipse verändern.


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest übrigens generell niemals den Workspace von ausserhalb Eclipse verändern.


Das halte ich für recht übertrieben. Beispielsweise Bilddateien öffnet man nunmal nicht mit Eclipse sondern mit GIMP, Photoshop, [Add your favorite image manipulator here]. Danach muss man aber immer den betroffenen Teil des Workspace im Eclipse aktualisieren. Und niemals im "bin"-Folder Dinge tun, der gehört -- wie oben schon geschrieben -- dem Eclipse allein.

Ebenius


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2009)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und natürlich, ein refresh bekommt das meistens wieder hin, aber Verzeichnisse anlegen, löschen, verschieben... dafür gibt es keinen Grund. Bringt Eclipse nur durcheinander.


----------

